# FET- HGC- does it take longer to show?



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Clutching at straws here but tested a three days before test date and bfn. Wondering if FET would take longer to show a positive. Nurse said I must wait till test date after I explained I tested two days early.  Anyone know?


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hiya I've never actually asked my clinic, but I've seen many ladies report how they've been told a positive can show up much later with an FET than with a fresh cycle. I think it's something to do with the embryo kick-starting it's continued growth after thawing, it can be slower by the sounds of it at the beginning and to implant. So it may take a little longer for the HCG to start showing in urine. It took an extra couple of days for my positive to show up with my FET than with my fresh, so I hope you just tested a little early. Best of luck for your OTD


----------



## Maria00 (May 16, 2013)

I was wondering the same. I am 12 days past a 5 day FET, today is my OTD but and I got a negative (betaHCG of only 4.9), and now my clinic says to keep taking all my meds and retest on Thu. There is really any hope?


----------



## Maria00 (May 16, 2013)

Oh, and fingers crossed for you EBC!


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Maria if the clinic says so then there is hope.


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Are you testing via the clinic and blood tests? My clinic has said use hpt first. Only if positive to call them for a blood test.


----------



## Maria00 (May 16, 2013)

My clinic is abroad, so I had a private betaHCG blood test here in Scotland. My clinic prefer blood tests to HPTs.


----------



## poppy_girl (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm in the same boat EBC, I did a urine test today and it came negative but will have my blood test at the clinic on Wednesday. I'm so nervous and have a feeling it's not worked again. Got signs of AF but you can never be sure with the pessarys in you. Did have a very small amount of brown discharge yesterday and have been getting watery discharge for the last 5 days. Anyone know what that might be or experienced this? 

Fingers crossed for you EBC


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Not sure Poppy. Haven't had this...did have brown spotting with our first success story. Good luck for Wednesday...hopefully our wishes come true.


----------



## poppy_girl (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks EBC - Fingers crossed. 

I sat on the toilet considering whether or not to do another test today morning, I couldn't bear the let down so have left it for today and will see what the blood test comes up with


----------

